
Five Eyes Intel Alliance Urges Big Tech to Help Break Encrypted Messages - us0r
https://www.nextgov.com/cybersecurity/2018/08/five-eyes-intel-alliance-urges-big-tech-help-break-encrypted-messages/150961/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17898498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17898498)

